# Rolling 1/8"x2"x2" tubing & Machining cast alum oil filter bracket



## solo (Mar 3, 2018)

So a friend and his wife do plasma cutting at home, they got a job for a 20' wide gate, with a 1' high arch. So I did a bit of poking around on the net, and came up with this. He said it worked great. got the top and bottom a perfect match. I bet a 20' wide gate is heavy as heck. He made it and customer is hanging it. 
The oil filter casting is from work. I did it at home because I have DRO's on my lathe. And it called out for tolerance's of .003. I almost needed a larger face plate. Work now has a new jet lathe, w/ DRO's


----------

